# Yield question.



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello i have a queation about yields . i have a 400 watt hps on my plants right now. They have been in flower for almost 2 weeks now. 3 plants total. The strain is unknown. What wpuld everyone like to see on.their plants at a min. With the 400 watt light on 3 plants.  Im trying to figure out if it will last me till i can get another crop done. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## sopappy (Dec 18, 2016)

Are you in a medium or hydro? Some here would expect and get about 1/2 pound from that light in dirt, I'd get half that  ...you need 600W in hydro, I'm finding that one out the hard way.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 18, 2016)

What is the Grow area Sq ft ?


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 18, 2016)

I Have seen great yields from 150HPS..in the correct area

:stoned:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 18, 2016)

if your grow space is about 10 square feet, min should be close to 1/2 pound, assuming your 3 plants fill that room.
Hydro or dirt the light requirements don't change, is all about room size.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 18, 2016)

Im using soil as a medium.  They are in a closet thats roughly 2.5x4  feet. They dont quite fill the room yet but are getting close. I didnt do any training to tjem except that i topped them twice so i have 4 tops on them. My next grow i will be toppimg them alot more. O want at least 10 tops next time eaxh and i will be doing a scrog, that shoild.increase my yeild alot i think. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 18, 2016)

If you don't have good ventilation set up in that "closet grow", you need to find a way to cycle the air in that room out and fresh air into the space on a continual basis. They need fresh air just like us, plus the heat will build quickly from the lights and must be removed or it will build up and hurt the plants. They do best in mid 70f air.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 18, 2016)

if thats the closet..I would paint the walls flat white...that Red collects light...not reflect it

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 18, 2016)

Is that background in the picture the wall of the grow space? if so, you need to put some Mylar on the walls or paint them flat white to reflect all of the light energy back to the plants. It makes a significant difference.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 18, 2016)

I plan on making me a designated grow room in my basemebt here soon so i can use it for my next grow.  I switched closets once already because i had to switch bedrooms. The other closet was white. I am just going to deal with it till this one is over. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 18, 2016)

Actually would an emergency blanket be sufficient or is that too reflective?

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2016)

Panda film or a tent would work.


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2016)

A 400W HPS Bulb will cover 10 square feet in Flower. That is at the minimum. Before I switched to LED I would strive for around 7500 Lumens pre square foot in Flower.  Although it is impossible to tell you how much you will yield because there are so many factors involved. I would think with the bare minimum lumens you could bank on 2 ounces dry a plant. Might be more or it might be less.  What size pots are you using and how long did you Veg them before the Flip?


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 18, 2016)

I am using smaller pots i think they are about 3 gallon.  They were for the first 5-6 weeks of veg they were under cfls 5 lights total 23 watt 100 watt equivelany.  I then put them under the 400 watt mh for 2 weeks and flipped them. They have been going in flower for 2 weeks now. They may be a little big for their pots but i dont have bigger pots right now and i dont want to transplant while in flower now. They are roughtly 3 feet tall right now.  They have stretched quite a bit in the last gew weeks in flower. I also just now put up the e blanket. Should do better then the red walls here is a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it makes a difference already just with the picture quality.

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2016)

Lol...I don't grow in anything bigger than a One Gallon pot so 3 gallon is not small.


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Lol...I don't grow in anything bigger than a One Gallon pot so 3 gallon is not small.


Well i only say that because i have my pots over a tray and when i lift the pot up i see the roots starting to come through a bit. I probably have a good 5 inches of roots out of the bottom.of the pot. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2016)

robbysmith4747 said:


> Actually would an emergency blanket be sufficient or is that too reflective?
> 
> Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk



There is no such thing as "too reflective".  An emergency blankey is basically a very thin piece of mylar, so it will work just fine.  Be sure to hang it taut with no wrinkles.

I'm with hush on yield--I'd plan on a couple of ounces per plant, especially as they were vegged with only 115 watt of CFL light for only 5-6 weeks.  When are first starting out, I'd suggest not worrying about yield, but rather on learning as much as you can about your plants and how they grow as you can.  This is a learning time.  Greater yields will come as your skills and experience improve.  Though stretched, they do look healthy and happy!


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 19, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> There is no such thing as "too reflective".  An emergency blankey is basically a very thin piece of mylar, so it will work just fine.  Be sure to hang it taut with no wrinkles.
> 
> I'm with hush on yield--I'd plan on a couple of ounces per plant, especially as they were vegged with only 115 watt of CFL light for only 5-6 weeks.  When are first starting out, I'd suggest not worrying about yield, but rather on learning as much as you can about your plants and how they grow as you can.  This is a learning time.  Greater yields will come as your skills and experience improve.  Though stretched, they do look healthy and happy!


Thank you. And yes i think they look decent too. They do have a bit of yellowing on a few leaves but im keeping an eye on them. Making sure they dont get any worse. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 19, 2016)

Also i only need aboutr an oz a month anyways so if i get 2oz a plant that will do just fine.  Never a bad think to have too mich tho.... 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2016)

Lol, no such thing as too much.  You're doing great!


----------



## robbysmith4747 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks i cant wait till my next grow because there are a bunch of things i will do differently next go round

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (Dec 20, 2016)

Your doing good dude.


----------

